# Karpfen auf Distanz



## calzone1009 (25. August 2009)

*Moin,*
Ich habe letztes Wochenende auf Karpfen geangeln. Miene Montagen hab ich mit dem Boot rausgeschleppt. Ungefähr 300m weit. hab auch gut Fisch gefangen aber meine Schnur kräuselt sich jetzt total. 
Woran liegt das? und kann man das verhindern? wenn ja wie?

Ich habe ne 0,32 mm  Schnur von Fox drauf, die is eig. ganz gut finde ich. Hab ich ungefähr seit März drauf.
Als Blei hab ich 113 gramm selbsthak inline.

Was kann man noch verbessern oder was mache ich falsch denn ich hatte zwar 6 Karpfen gefangen aber mindestens doppelt so viele Abrisse. unter anderem durch schnurbruch und ausschlitzen.

und, lohnt es sich überhaupt auf eine soche distanz zu fischen?

mfg in vorraus für die hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten...


----------



## Spinnfisch (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

die schnur kräuselt sich weil du wahrscheinlich die rute am ufer gelassen hast und den freilauf betätigt hast wenn du rausgefahren bist. die schnur kannst du erneuern - kostet ja nicht die welt. nehm das nächste mal deine rute mit aufs boot und mach den bügel auf wenn du zurückfährst wenn du am ufer bist kannst du die schnur dann spannen. 
auf so große entfernungen empfiehlt es sich geflochtene zu nehmen wegen der geringen gehnung kriegt man ne bessere bissanzeige


----------



## Varvio03 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Schnurbruch kann nur sein wenn die Schnur alt und spröde, ist oder sich im Gewässer Muschelbänke, Steine,Baumwurzeln oder ähnliches befindet.

Gegen den Schnurdrall kannst du Schlagschnur vorschalten ob geflochten oder ne dicke Mono,hilft auch wenn dort viele Hindernisse im Wasser sein sollten.

Auf 300m zu fischen ist sinnvoll wenn man nur dort Fische fangen kann.Wenn die Fische sich natürlich vor deinen Füßen aufhalten oder in Wurfweite würde ich nicht auf lange Distanz fischen,nur wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## gringo92 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

höchstwarscheinlich liegt es an den rollen , vieleicht sind die schnuraufröllchen nicht die besten .
wenn du die rute mit aufs boot nimmst musst du ein größeres blei nehmen , ich würde ein 150-200gramm grippa nehmen , die verschieben sich nicht so leicht beim auslegen mit dem boot .
geflochtene schnur ist sinnvoll , es geht aber auch mit mono eigentlich ganz gut .(dazu mehr in der neuen carpheart)
ausserdem hätte ich auf größeren distanzen für eine gute bissanzeiger swinger mit hohem geiwcht eingesetzt .

wenn du gut fängst lohnt es sich schon auf 300metrn zu fischen , die abrisse können durch muscheln kommen , am besten du sicherst die geschichte noch mit 30metern 0.60er schlagschnur .
und wenn einer abzieht , sofort ins boot


----------



## Jemir (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

ist schon interessant was sich die Jungangler alles erzählen lassen.... :v

denkt doch einfach mal ein bissl nach, oder habt Ihr den Kopf nur zum Haare schneiden ???


----------



## hecq (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Jemir schrieb:


> ist schon interessant was sich die Jungangler alles erzählen lassen.... :v
> 
> denkt doch einfach mal ein bissl nach, oder habt Ihr den Kopf nur zum Haare schneiden ???




   Sich gesittet auszudrücken, haben manche Leute mit 35 Jahren noch nicht gelernt. Vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal Gedanken über eine neue Frisur machen?


----------



## Jemir (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



hecq schrieb:


> Sich gesittet auszudrücken, haben manche Leute mit 35 Jahren noch nicht gelernt. Vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal Gedanken über eine neue Frisur machen?


 
Es war ne Anregung sich mal eigene Gedanken zu jedem neuen Trend zu machen. Offensichtlich sind viele dazu nicht in der Lage, vor allem wenn ich mir Deinen Beitrag so durchlese. Egal, Hauptsache jeden Scheiß mitgemacht. Man will ja cool sein  :m


----------



## Horneff (25. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Wegen den Schnurbruch beim beim Long Range Fischen kann es auch bei so einer Distanz sein das die schnur auf altholz liegt, da kannst du den Pod so hochstellen wie du willst bei 300 meter sind denk ich ma locker mehr als 200meter auf den Boden deswegen is die schnur auch aufgeraut.


----------



## marcus7 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

gringo hat schon das wichitgste erwähnt.
Das man unter solchen Umständen direkt ins boot und ab über den Fisch muss könnte man noch dick unterstreichen

Noch ein tip: Vermeide das die Rolle Schnur über die Bremse freigibt, egal ob beim auslegen oder beim drillen. Beim auslegen über offenen schnurfangbügel schnur geben und beim drillen rücklauffunktion der rolle nutzen. Damit sollte sich der Drall erledigt haben.

mfg


----------



## tarpoon (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

ich schätze mal du fischst die fox softsteel. diese schnur ist extrem weich und verhält sich wie ein gummiseil. meiner meinung nach hat sie zu viel dehnung. der memoryeffekt ist leider auch sehr hoch. desshalb kreuselt sie sich so. der schnurdrall gibt der ganzen sache dann noch den rest. also neue schnur drauf und nicht mehr über die bremse auslegen. ich öffne immer die rücklaufsperre, dann ist der schnurbogen nicht so groß...


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Ja, ich fische momentan die Soft Steel von Fox...
aber gleich runterschmeißen??? Ich mein die Schnur hat immerhin 34€ gekostet und das ist für mein Buget schon recht viel für ne Schnur. Also zu dem Punkt mit dem Bügle aufmachen beim rausgfahren... ich bin ungefähr 4 - 5 mal mit offenem freilauf rausgefahren danach nur noch mit offenem Bügel kann das an den 5 mal schon dran gelegen haben?
Achso und das mit der Schlagschnur vorschalten.. meint ihr damit Leadcore? wenn ja wie viel davon und reicht nicht normale geflochtene auch aus? und wie krieg ich die dann eig. durch den Tube durch? ist ja schon mit monofiler schnur ne fummelarbeit.
Was die Blei angeht hab ich mir jetzt 170 Gramm Fox Inline Bleie geholt (die mit den noppen dran) ich denke das müsste reichen. kann man das mit der schnur (also das sie verdrallt ist eig. auch irgendwie rückgängig machen? weil sie ist ja nicht komplett verdrallt... aber zu viel abschneiden will ich auch nicht....


----------



## allrounder11 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



marcus7 schrieb:


> gringo hat schon das wichitgste erwähnt.
> Das man unter solchen Umständen direkt ins boot und ab über den Fisch muss könnte man noch dick unterstreichen
> 
> Noch ein tip: Vermeide das die Rolle Schnur über die Bremse freigibt, egal ob beim auslegen oder beim drillen.
> ...


 

Alles Klar versuch ich auch mal beim Drill ich bezweifle nur das die Schnur hält, denn wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist die Bremse u.a dafür da , um schnur freizugeben wenn es nötig ist.


Nix für ungut, aber überlegt euch mal ein bisschen was ihr schreibt #6bevor es manche noch glauben.

Ich muss dir trotzdem recht geben was Punkt1 betrifft die schnur immer mit offenem Bügel rausfahren. Nur korrigier deine Aussage bezüglich des drills die schiesst ja den Vogel ab:m


----------



## tarpoon (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

leider bist du da falsch informiert mein freund. "backwinding" so ist der fachausdruck für diese art des drillens ist die beste methode um deine schnur zu schonen und drall zuverhindern. außerdem, für den der es beherscht im drill auch um einiges effektiver als über die bremse zu drillen. du gibst dem fisch halt nur soviel schnur wie du möchtest. funktioniert auch bei sehr großen karpfen ausgezeichnet. also, vorm meckern erst einmal ein wenig belesen...


----------



## Varvio03 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Achso und das mit der Schlagschnur vorschalten.. meint ihr damit Leadcore? wenn ja wie viel davon und reicht nicht normale geflochtene auch aus? und wie krieg ich die dann eig. durch den Tube durch? ist ja schon mit monofiler schnur ne fummelarbeit.


Nein kein Leadcore, als Schlagschnur kannst du ne 0,50-0,60 Mono oder eine sinkende geflochtene ne 0,25er z.b. muss aber sinkend sein sonst treibt sie dir am Grund immer auf.
Normalerweise reicht es wenn du ca.20 Meter vorschaltest.
Und das mit durch den Tube fummeln ist auch kein problem, sonst musst du etwas dickeren Tube benutzen.

Ich habe dir hier mal eine gute Schlagschnur rausgesucht:

http://www.toms-angelwelt.de/product_info.php?info=p1400_Anaconda-Undercover-Line-0-55mm-350m.html


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi Allrounder,



> Nix für ungut, aber überlegt euch mal ein bisschen was ihr schreibt #6bevor es manche noch glauben.


Bevor mam flotte Sprüche klopft soll man sich das nötige Hintergrundwissen zulegen!!

Der Rückwertsdrill ist genauso alt wie die Stationärrollen selber. Früher waren in erster Linie unausgereifte Bremssysteme der Hintergrund. Heutzutage ist es sicher nicht mehr zwingend nötig. Aber dem , der es beherrscht , verschafft es in bestimmten Situartionen / Umständen einen Vorteil.


----------



## herrmänn11 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

guten moooorgen hunter,

was denn hier los zickenarlarm ???? bevor hier einer den nächsten nieder macht und es sowieso jeder besser weiss, denke ich währe es einfach mal schön die fragen des eigentlichen thema zu beantworten. wie sich herraus stellt kommen dadurch auch mal wieder neue fragen auf, aber es reicht nicht aus, dass die anderen (raubfisch, friedfischangler u.s.w.) auf die karpfenangler meckern, nein, da tun wir uns denn zusammen und machen auch noch mit. 

leute, leute ich denke mal jeder von uns hat schon mal ne ganze portion sch... geschrieben, bleibt locker, dass hilft manchmal ungemein.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Allrounder,
> 
> 
> Bevor mam flotte Sprüche klopft soll man sich das nötige Hintergrundwissen zulegen!!
> ...


 


Das lässt mich völlig kalt, ich bin kein Hellseher für mich hat sich das schwer nach nem Gag angehört normal schmeisst ihr mit Fachbegriffen gerade so um euch und hier..... egal jetzt weiss ich was gemeint war ,das hat man früher praktiziert nur ich finds heutzutage unnütz, mit vernünftiger Schnur passiert das nicht .Ich verlasse mich mittlerweile lieber auf die bewährte Bremse , wenn diese gut eingestellt ist seh ich keinerlei nachteile gegenüber dem "backwinding" sogar den vorteil das der drill meines Erachtens wesentlich gemütlicher abläuft .

Drückt euch so aus das man euch auf Anhieb versteht und gut is die Antwort auf seine Frage hat er mehrmals bekommen.

Good Evening:m


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

okay aber nochmal zu dem drall der schnur die immer noch auf der spule ist. soll ich die nun wegschmeißen oder kann ich den drall irgendwie wieder rausbekommen?


----------



## Varvio03 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Wenn meine Schnur mal drallt, schneid ich die ersten 30 meter ab.Kommt drauf an wie schlimm es ist,wenn der großteil deiner Schnur drallt dann runter damit


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hallo,

Also wegschmeißen würd ich da nichts. Zumindest nicht wegen dem Drall.
"Entdrallen" hab ich noch nicht probiert. Und da auch die komplette Schnur verdrallt ist , lohnt auch ein abschneiden der ersten Meter meist nicht viel. Dazu kommt noch das wenn man die alten Rollen weiter nutzt , der Drall bald wieder da ist....


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

was meinst du mit "alten rollen"   die rollen sind gut die ich habe... und der drall kommt sicherlich nicht von selbigen.
ich wohne in nem hochhaus und werde mich mal in die oberste etage begeben und mal die schnur bis knapp vorm boden ablassen und dann mal abwarten was passiert, vlt hab ich ja glück und die schnur ist danach"entdrallt" wenn nicht werde ich deinen rat befolgen und die ersten 30m abschneiden. danach ist hoffentlich wieder alles im lot.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi,

Na wenn deine Rollen gut sind , und das Schnurlaufröllchen als Ursache ausgeschossen werden kann ................ ja dann starte mal dein "Hochhausversuch". Vielleicht klappt es ja............... Nen Versuch ist es wert..


----------



## allrounder11 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Welche Rollen sind das denn?


----------



## Varvio03 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Also bei mir funktionierte das immer, wie gesagt ich fische auch oft auf 300m entfernug und mehr als 20-30m waren nie verdrallt


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

aber kann man das nicht irgendwie verhindern?


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

@Varvio,
 Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen , wenn Drall dann vom ersten bis zum letzten Meter. Hab allerdings auch nie was dagegen gemacht. Kann ja sein das mit der Zeit erst sich der Drall über die gesammte Länge verbreitet hat...........


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Ich hätte ja auch nix dagegen gemacht wenn ich nicht so viele abrisse gehabt hätte... das kann am drall liegen oder weil der untergrund mit muscheln oä. überseht st was ich nicht glaube da ich mit meinem boot über die gesamte fläche gefahren bin und den untergrund mit nem blei abgetastet habe und ausserdem war die schnur kaum beschädigt. zumindest hab ich davon nichts gesehen.
es kann alo nur an dem drall liegen denk ich mal auch wenn das ein bisschen absurd klingt aber egal.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Also Abrisse wegen Drall kenn ich so nicht. Weder bei mir noch bei anderen. Das Drall die Schnur schwächt ........ ausschließen will das nicht.Aber gleich so stark das sie reißt??? Schon ungewöhnlich ...........


----------



## allrounder11 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

mich würde interessieren welche Rolle und welche Schnur du benutzt das wäre wichtig um dir weiterhelfen zu können.


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Rolle: Sänger Magic Runner II  ( die größte 6500´er)

Schnur: Fox Camou Steel 0,32mm

was schon über die schnur geschrieben wurde ist das sie wohl sehr weich sein soll und ein große dehnung.

ich hab darauf noch nicht so konkret geachtet muss ich dazu sagen.

wegen den abrissen: also der eine war direkt am ufer wo ich den fisch noch gesehen habe. (graskarpfen so um die metermarke)
mein kumpel hat die schnur in den händen gehabt, der graskarpfen hat attacke gemacht und dann ist sie gerissen.
also er hat sich die schnur nicht um die and gewickelt sondern nur mit den fingern festgehalten.

der zweite war ungefähr 20 sekunden nach dem anhieb auf 300 meter entfernung. das muss auf jeden fall nn riese gewesen sein denn ich hatte die bremse ziemlich hart eingestellt und der karpfen zog mir immer noch schnur von der rolle. aber ich hatte das schon öfter mit großen karpfen so gehabt mit der bremse zu weil da wo mein futterplatz ist also ungefähr 2 meter daneben liegt nn dicker baum im wasser und wenn die bremse zu weich eingestellt ist ziehen mir fast alle karpfen in den baum rein. aber wie gesagt es hat schon öfters funktioniert ohne abrissen.


----------



## gringo92 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



calzone1009 schrieb:


> okay aber nochmal zu dem drall der schnur die immer noch auf der spule ist. soll ich die nun wegschmeißen oder kann ich den drall irgendwie wieder rausbekommen?


 

Versuchs mal mit nem Bügeleisen ...|bla:

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder zum Friseur , die Beiträge werden von Centimeter zu Centimeter unqualifizierter |rolleyes


----------



## calzone1009 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

wenn du das so siehst dann mach du doch den Anfang mit nem qualifiziertem Beitrag^^

oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

hau die schnurr runter, und mach ne neue drauf. schalte davor 50m  schlagschnur .

zwecks baum im wasser wen der carp auf 300m beist und nur den swingersich  bewegt, ist der scho 2-6meter weiter weg wie deine boje(dehnung der schnurr).


----------



## tarpoon (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

außerdem klingen seine beiden beispiele für mich eher wie drillfehler als wie materialfehler. ein 1m graser ist auf jeden fall in der lage 32er schnur, gerade im nahbereich zu sprengen.
und ein abriss longrange mit fast geschlossener bremse klingt auch nicht ungewöhnlich. also schnur runter und dickere mit weniger dehnung rauf... sollte dir schon helfen...


----------



## allrounder11 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Als das eine 32er nicht ausreicht#d .Ich fische mit einer 28er und hab mit dieser auch schon Karpfen von über 40pfd. gefangen. Wenn im Nahkampf die Schnur reisst ist man "meistens" selbst schuld gerade die Graser explodieren ja bekanntlich kurz vorm Kescher:qDa gilt es zu verstehen wie man die Bremse einstellen.


----------



## tarpoon (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

und wenn man es halt nicht versteht reicht 32er wie sein beispiel zeigt halt nicht...


----------



## Carras (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi,

meint ihr?

also,....ich habe es bei einem Hänger noch nie geschafft, eine Mono zw. 0,32 und 0,38 mm., alleine durch Druck der Rute (Rute wie im Drill halten), zu sprengen.
Erst wenn ich die Rute runter genommen habe, und die Kraftübertragung direkt auf die Rolle ging,...dann ist die Schnur gerissen.

So gesehen, halte ich es auch für fast nicht möglich,...daß ein Fisch (auch ein 40 pfd Graser),...eine Mono mit 0,30 oder 0,38 mm im normalen Drill sprengen kann.

Wenn die Schnur zuvor aber schon gut Drall hatte,....halte ich es nicht für ausgeschlossen, daß der Drall dazu führte, daß die Molekulare Struktur der Schnur, nicht mehr so war wie er sein soll. Das führt evtl. auch zu einer Schwächung des Copolymer,..und die Schnur reisst eben früher.

Andere Möglichkeiten wurden ja schon erwähnt. Auf ner Distanz von 300m ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon recht hoch, daß man die Schnur auch über Muscheln, Kiesbänke, Totholz etc. liegen hat. Das kann schon ausreichen um der Schnur ein kl. Schaden zuzufügen,...und schwupst reist sie bei größerer Belastung ab.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## marcus7 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich verlasse mich mittlerweile lieber auf die bewährte Bremse , wenn diese gut eingestellt ist seh ich keinerlei nachteile gegenüber dem "backwinding" sogar den vorteil das der drill meines Erachtens wesentlich gemütlicher abläuft .
> 
> Good Evening:m


 
Naja ich denke jeder erfahrene Karpfenangler hier schmunzelt gerade ein wenig über diese Aussage. Aber mir ist das doch egal-Viel Erfolg bei deinen "gemütlicheren" Drills.

Die Vorteile vom Backwinding braucht dir wohl niemand näher zu erläutern, da du dafür scheinbar nicht zugänglich bist.
Und ich dachte immer ein guter Angler will immer mehr dazulernen...



An den themenstarter:

An deiner stelle würde ich mir auch eine andere Schnur zulegen. Aber falls dies überhaupt nicht im finanziellen Rahmen ist, dann könntest Du versuchen vom Boot aus die gesamte Schnur (lose) der Länge nach ins wasser abzuwickeln (dabei mit dem Boot fahren) und dann mit dem finger gestrafft aufzuspulen. Sollte hinhauen.


----------



## Carras (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



marcus7 schrieb:


> An den themenstarter:
> 
> An deiner stelle würde ich mir auch eine andere Schnur zulegen. Aber falls dies überhaupt nicht im finanziellen Rahmen ist, dann könntest Du versuchen vom Boot aus die gesamte Schnur (lose) der Länge nach ins wasser abzuwickeln (dabei mit dem Boot fahren) und dann mit dem finger gestrafft aufzuspulen. Sollte hinhauen.


 

Oder mit dem Teil von Gardner mal probieren. Nennt sich Spin Doctor. Bei Gardner gibts dazu auch ein anschauliches Video.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Nabend,



> An deiner stelle würde ich mir auch eine andere Schnur zulegen.


 Tja wenn das liebe Geld nicht währe.........
Denn da sowieso regelmäßig auf größere Entfernungen geangelt wird , würde ich in dem Fall eh zu Gflecht raten.


----------



## allrounder11 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Naja ich denke jeder erfahrene Karpfenangler hier schmunzelt gerade ein wenig über diese Aussage. Aber mir ist das doch egal-Viel Erfolg bei deinen "gemütlicheren" Drills.
> 
> Die Vorteile vom Backwinding braucht dir wohl niemand näher zu erläutern, da du dafür scheinbar nicht zugänglich bist.
> Und ich dachte immer ein guter Angler will immer mehr dazulernen...
> ...


 


Ich diskutier hier nicht mehr groß rum, ich sag dir nur soviel 
 das ich weder hier in Deutschland noch in Frankreich jemanden gesehen habe der das in den letzten Jahren noch praktiziert.Heutzutage ist es nicht mehr nötig ! Macht von mir aus weiter Werbung von Schnüren die so dick sind wie ein Seil, möchte das jedoch nicht pauschalisieren da der Großteil durchaus vernünftige Antworten gibt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

zwecks schnurr hab dieses jahr meine rollen 2mal gefüllt 2000m.

mir ist der fisch wichtiger wie die paar euros für schnur, wen sie durch gehend rau, gekräuselt ist  fliegt sie runter.

du fischt mit inlien bleien so wie ich das mit beckommen habe, stell dir vor der fisch beckommt deine montage nicht weg dadurch wird er elendig veränden. ist dir das wert nur um ein paar euros für neue schnurr zu sparen??.

ich fische immer 0,32mm habe aber leider negative erfahrungen jetzt gesamelt zwecks masiven muschel bestand. also 0,38 mono drauf und 0,38 geflecht ca 50m seit dem hab ich weder abrisse  noch sonst irgend welche ausfälle.

ich schleppe meine ruten auch mit bremse raus , hatte das selbe problem seit dem bügel auf und seit dem klapts wunder bar.


----------



## allrounder11 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

hi Carphunter

Ich gebe dir im oberen Teil vollkommen recht nur ich fische 0,28mm und habe noch nie schlechte erfahrungen gemacht .Ich muss zwar dazusagen das die Schnur recht hochwertig ist bzw die Tragkraft verhältnismäsig hoch ist aber ich würde nie über die 0,30mm gehn.


----------



## jkc (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> hi Carphunter
> 
> .. ich würde nie über die 0,30mm gehn.



Wieso?
Moderne Rollen fassen mal eben 300-500m dickere (z.B.35er) Schnur, wenns nicht um Wurfweite geht und kein Strömungsdruck wirkt spricht für mich nichts für eine dünnere Schnur... Die Regel sollte meiner Meinung eher heißen nie unter 30er- und bei einem Steinkontakt im Drill ist die auch durch... 

Ich empfehle die verdrallte schnur gegen neue zu tauschen, eher etwas dickere nehmen.
Aber auf 300m, 2m neben einem Baum zu fischen geht mal gar nicht, wie schon oben gesagt, wenn Du den Biss merkst hat der Fisch schon locker mit einem Biminitwist am Baum fest gemacht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



jkc schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Moderne Rollen fassen mal eben 300-500m dickere (z.B.35er) Schnur, wenns nicht um Wurfweite geht und kein Strömungsdruck wirkt spricht für mich nichts für eine dünnere Schnur... Die Regel sollte meiner Meinung eher heißen nie unter 30er- und bei einem Steinkontakt im Drill ist die auch durch...
> 
> Ich empfehle die verdrallte schnur gegen neue zu tauschen, eher etwas dickere nehmen.
> ...


----------



## calzone1009 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Also was ich bis jetzt so rausgehört habe ist das ich mir wohl ne neue Schnur zulegen sollte.
Gut okay wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben...
Ich denke das ich mir fürs Distanz-fischen ne Geflochtene hole.
So um 0,20mm. Ich hab schon ma nachgeguckt. die hält um die 16 kilo. das muss ja wohl reichen... und wegen den vermeintlichen muscheln auch.
und für kürzere distanzen (also alles bis wurfweite) nehm ich ne normale monofile. welche stärke weis ich im mom auch noch nich so recht aber ich tendire zur 0,35mm. tragkraft ist eig. egal da die eh mindestens 7 oder 8 kilo hält und das reicht dann auch dicke...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

@ calzone1009  also zu geflecht würde ich etwas dicker nehmen so um die 0,25-0,35.
zwecks mono geht doch nicht um die tragkraft sondern eher was die schnurr aushalten muss alles.


----------



## calzone1009 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

hmm gut okay also nehm ich ne 0,30 geflochtene

und als mono ne 0,35

oder?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

kommt auf die gewässer drauf an; HAT ES  viel muscheln,hindernisse u.s.w befischt du nur ein gewässer mehre seen?

ICH FISCHE LIBER AUF NUMMER SICHER,  UND DAMIT FAHRE ICH GUT BEI MIR KOMMT NIX MEHR UNTER 0,35 drauf.

ist aber jedem selbst überlassen somit minimiere ich abrisse  was dem fisch nicht schadet


----------



## CarpMetty (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Moin!
@Carphunter2401 , Du angelst mit 0,35mm Geflochtene auf Karpfen? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund, oder einfach nur auf Nummer sicher? Ich fische 0,17mm Geflochtene, und hab da keine Probleme. Mein Kollege angelt mit 0,35mm Schnur auf Wels!


----------



## Carras (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi,

die Schnurdehnung einer Mono ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Im aktuellen Carpheart Video ist ein Vergleich drin.
Auf ca. 130m Meter, testen Sie dort die Bisserkennung am Delkim mit Mono und Geflochtener.
Bei Geflochtener,...gibt der Delkim nach 10 cm Schnurabzug (am Blei) einen Ton ab.
bei Mono sind es glaub fast 1,5 m die am Blei gezogen werden, bis der Delkim nen Ton abgibt. Also schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


Die Tragkraft der Schnur ist nicht das Ausschlaggebende beim Karpfenangeln. Wichtiger ist, meiner Meinung nach, die Abriebsfestigkeit. Zumindest wenn man auch in Gewässern mit Steinen, Holz, Muscheln usw. angelt.
Was bringt es, wenn die Schnur 25 kg Tragkraft hat aber beim kleinsten Kontakt mit Muscheln den Geist aufgibt. Nix.

Ich bevorzuge zum Distanzangeln eine 0,20 bis 0,25 mm geflochtene (Power Pro). Davor kommen nochmal 10 bis 20 m Mono (Amnesia 25 -30 lbs) als Schlagschnur.

Eine 30er oder gar 35er geflochtene halte ich persönlich schon für zu deftig. Das taugt ja fast schon zum Wallern,...


Ui war der Metty etwas schneller 

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Carpi107 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

@Themenstarter :Wenn man auf so grossen Distanzen fischen will musst du auch drauf achten das alles optimal drauf abgestimmt ist.Besonders die Schnur.Es ist nicht gut für ein Gewässer wie auch für den Fisch wenn die Schnur reißt und Hundertmeter oder so im See rum liegen oder der Karpfen damit rumschwimmt.Bei einer so grossen entfernung ist die Dehnung der Schnur bestimmt über 25m vorallem wenn du eine sehr weiche Schnur hast.Bevor du den Biss merkst ist der Karpfen schon im Baum.Bei Hindernissen würde ich dir Lead Clips(benutze ich immer)empfehlen.So wird der Karpfen das Blei schneller los wenn er sich festsetzt.Du hast dann auch eine bessere chance den Karpfen doch noch zu bekommen und wenn die Schnur reißt kann er sich besser aus dem Hinderniss befreien.Auf so grossen entfernungen benutze ich Bleie ab 200g aufwärts.


----------



## Carras (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Carpi107 schrieb:


> .Bei Hindernissen würde ich dir Lead Clips(benutze ich immer)empfehlen.So wird der Karpfen das Blei schneller los wenn er sich festsetzt.Du hast dann auch eine bessere chance den Karpfen doch noch zu bekommen und wenn die Schnur reißt kann er sich besser aus dem Hinderniss befreien.Auf so grossen entfernungen benutze ich Bleie ab 200g aufwärts.


 

was mir da noch einfallen würde:

Steinmontage !

Im Safety Clip wird ein Stein (ca. 1 kg) mit einer dünnen Reisleine (0,08 bis 0,12 mm Mono) eingehängt. Bei einem Biss hakt sich der Fisch selbst und reist dabei auch die Reisleine ab. Danach kannst Du den Fisch quasi an freier Leine ausdrillen,.. Eine Hängergefahr wird reduziert und der Fisch muss im Falle eines Abrisses garantiert nicht mit Blei oder Stein herum schwimmen.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Carpi107 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Das mit dem Stein ist natürlich besser weil schonender fürs Gewässer.Der muss aber nicht gleich 1kg wiegen!Die Schnur würde ich auch etwas Dicker wählen(0,18-0,20mm,die wird beim Biss auch reissen)so ist die Chance höher das der Stein beim ablassen nicht direkt die Schnur durchreisst.0,12mm ist meiner meinung nach schon sehr dünn.


----------



## allrounder11 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



jkc schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Moderne Rollen fassen mal eben 300-500m dickere (z.B.35er) Schnur, wenns nicht um Wurfweite geht und kein Strömungsdruck wirkt spricht für mich nichts für eine dünnere Schnur... Die Regel sollte meiner Meinung eher heißen nie unter 30er- und bei einem Steinkontakt im Drill ist die auch durch...
> 
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Fein fängt 
Die Schnüre die manche auf Karpfen benutzen , sind ja schon fast für welse|uhoh:

Bei einem Steinkontakt ist es völlig egal ob man eine 28er oder eine 38er hat vielmehr kommt es auf die Abriebsfeste drauf an .

Und dem Trend von 500m Schnur und Mega-Rollen schliess ich mich nicht an ! Weil es einfach nicht nötig ,von einer 28er oder einer 30er bekomm ich problemlos meine 350m drauf und das mit einer Otto-Normal Rolle .


----------



## Gunnar. (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Mahlzeit,


> Die Schnüre die manche auf Karpfen benutzen , sind ja schon fast für welse


Nicht die zu erwartende Fischgröße lässt so manchen zur stärkeren Schnur greifen.Vielmehr liegts an an den Gewässerumständen.


> von einer 28er oder einer 30er bekomm ich problemlos meine 350m drauf und das mit einer Otto-Normal Rolle


Wie definiertst du Otto-Normal -Rolle??


----------



## marcus7 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Fein fängt


 

Ich krach mich gleich vom stuhl

Man sollte den Mann nicht mehr belehren-besser ist das:q

@Themenstarter:
Die Idee von Carras ist für dich echt hilfsreich. Wie er schon schrieb hättest Du enorme Vorteile im Drill aufgrund des fehlenden Bleies. Du könntest Dir die Abreißgewichte auch selber aus beton in Plastik(Einweg)-Bechern gießen und so das Gewicht (und die Stärke der Abreißleine) varrieren bis Du damit zufrieden bist. Ich selber habe das noch nicht anwenden müssen, aber andere haben das schon gemacht und waren erfolgreich.
Viel Erfolg Dir!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

CarpMetty    ich fische natürlich nicht durchgehend o,35 geflecht nur die ersten25-50m.

mit reis leine  wird nur in sehr krautreichem gewässer gefischt  von mir


----------



## allrounder11 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich krach mich gleich vom stuhl
> 
> Man sollte den Mann nicht mehr belehren-besser ist das:q
> 
> Viel Erfolg Dir!


 

Es hindert dich doch keiner daran deinen kram zu machen fisch ruhig weiter mit völlig überzogenem Gerät :q

Es ist allseits bekannt das man so fein wie möglich fischen soll und das gilt auch beim Karpfen.

Ich wünsche dir an einem Gewässer mit hohem Angeldruck viel Spaß #6


----------



## marcus7 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Mhh also ich fische immer eine 0,36er Mono als Hauptschnur und eine 0,50er Mono auf den letzten 20-30Meter. Wenn das für dich "überzogenes Gerät" ist, dann bist Du für mich kein Karpfenangler.

Hör auf dich zur Lachnummer zu machen


----------



## gringo92 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

an überfischten gewässern fressen die fische nur in den sicheren zonen heisst unter bäumen krautfeldern sandbänke werden gemieden , zuviele schlechte erfahrungen zuviel gefahr , oder würdest du deinen big mac auf der autobahn essen ?
daher sind gerade in solchen gewässern starke schnüre meiner meinung nach wichtig , ich fische lieber eine nummer zu groß als das ich mich nacher ärgere wenn ich einen guten fisch wegen schnurbruchs verliere und mir dann auch noch nen kopp mache ob der fisch die montage los wird und überlebt .
ich sehe beim karpfenangeln keinen vorteil in einer sehr dünnen schnur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der fisch eine 0.35er eher als eine 0.28er sieht . und wenn das der fall wäre gibt es immer noch absenkbleie .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

#6





gringo92 schrieb:


> an überfischten gewässern fressen die fische nur in den sicheren zonen heisst unter bäumen krautfeldern sandbänke werden gemieden , zuviele schlechte erfahrungen zuviel gefahr , oder würdest du deinen big mac auf der autobahn essen ?
> daher sind gerade in solchen gewässern starke schnüre meiner meinung nach wichtig , ich fische lieber eine nummer zu groß als das ich mich nacher ärgere wenn ich einen guten fisch wegen schnurbruchs verliere und mir dann auch noch nen kopp mache ob der fisch die montage los wird und überlebt .
> ich sehe beim karpfenangeln keinen vorteil in einer sehr dünnen schnur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der fisch eine 0.35er eher als eine 0.28er sieht . und wenn das der fall wäre gibt es immer noch absenkbleie .




so sehe ich es auch,  hab mich ein wenig anderst aus gedrückt.

das oberste gebot sollte von uns sein dem fisch zu liebe so wenig risiko ein gehen wie möglich.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Moin moin,

Es gibt nunmal unterschiedliche Gewässer mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. Und logischerweise kommt so auch  unterschiedliches Material zum Einsatz. Genau so logisch ist es das jeder sein Material an die örtlichen Bedingungen anpasst. Und wer weiter hin logisch denken kann sollte zwangsläufig erkennen das bei Empfehlungen Verallgemeinerungen wenig Sinn machen.Sonst wird ein kleiner Tellerrand schnell zur unüberwindbaren Mauer.


----------



## marcus7 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



gringo92 schrieb:


> an überfischten gewässern fressen die fische nur in den sicheren zonen heisst unter bäumen krautfeldern sandbänke werden gemieden , zuviele schlechte erfahrungen zuviel gefahr , oder würdest du deinen big mac auf der autobahn essen ?
> daher sind gerade in solchen gewässern starke schnüre meiner meinung nach wichtig , ich fische lieber eine nummer zu groß als das ich mich nacher ärgere wenn ich einen guten fisch wegen schnurbruchs verliere und mir dann auch noch nen kopp mache ob der fisch die montage los wird und überlebt .
> ich sehe beim karpfenangeln keinen vorteil in einer sehr dünnen schnur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der fisch eine 0.35er eher als eine 0.28er sieht . und wenn das der fall wäre gibt es immer noch absenkbleie .


 
So sieht das aus und nicht anders!#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

wenigstens haben die meisten jungs hier  die gleiche meinung #6


----------



## allrounder11 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hör auf dich zur Lachnummer zu machen


 

mhh,die fänge sprechen für mich.

Sag mir mal en plausiblen Grund warum ich meine Ansichten bezüglich der Schnur überdenken sollte?

Ob du's glaubst oder nicht ich hätte dir/euch vor 3-4 Jahren recht gegeben, nach einem Gewässerwechsel musste ich jedoch feststellen das ich mit abgeschwächter Montage deutlich mehr bisse bekam .Die Ruten lagen nebeneinander eine mit 0,40mm eine mit 0,28mm, die montage war bis auf ein dünneres Vorfach identisch .Die 28er konnte im ersten Jahr das "duell" klar mit 10:2 entscheiden,bevor ich es im 2ten nach einem 6:0 abbrach.

Daher fische ich so fein wie möglich relativiere aber soweit meine aussage das es gewässer gibt, für die man evtl. stärkere Schnur braucht ,wobei diese zumindest bei mir in der gegend ziemlich "rar" sind .


An meinem alten Gewässer war es fast unmöglich etwas falsch zu machen .Minimaler Angeldruck war dafür ausschlaggebend ,da musste man sich keine Gedanken machen wie man vorgeht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Es gibt nunmal unterschiedliche Gewässer mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. Und logischerweise kommt so auch  unterschiedliches Material zum Einsatz. Genau so logisch ist es das jeder sein Material an die örtlichen Bedingungen anpasst. Und wer weiter hin logisch denken kann sollte zwangsläufig erkennen das bei Empfehlungen Verallgemeinerungen wenig Sinn machen.Sonst wird ein kleiner Tellerrand schnell zur unüberwindbaren Mauer.





wer lessen ist ist klar im vorteil


----------



## marcus7 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> mhh,die fänge sprechen für mich.
> 
> Die 28er konnte im ersten Jahr das "duell" klar mit 10:2 entscheiden,bevor ich es im 2ten nach einem 6:0 abbrach.
> 
> .


 

Naja so viele fänge sind das ja nicht gerade in einem Jahr|rolleyes.

Aber mal im Ernst, mindestens die letzten 10m Schnur vor dem rig sollten so eng wie nur möglich am Boden anliegen (flying backlead+absenken). Wenn das erfüllt ist, dann ist dem Karpfen schnurz ob das eine 0,18er Schnur ist oder eine 0,80er schnur. Wenn aber die Schnur wie eine hochspannungsleitung quer durchs Mittelwasser verläuft, dann erzielt sie als 0,20er denselben Scheucheffekt wie eine viermal so dicke Schnur.

Die Regel fein fängt mehr gilt eher beim traditionellen Posenfischen/Stippen wo die Köder noch auf den Haken gestochen werden. Hier verhält sich der Köder natürlicher je feiner das Vorfach gewählt wurde. Das wird dir jeder Stipper oder Wettkampffischer bestätigen können.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

allrounder11  @   noch was dazu  hast du die gleichen köder und auch den gleichen platzt  befischt??

ich kann bis jetzt  100 karpfen in 4 verschiedenen gewässern vorweisen  und ich fische ohne absenkbleie u.s.w.

also zwecks scheuch wirkung  habe ich keine negativen erfahrungen gesammelt , obwohl meine schlag schnurr schwimmt


----------



## allrounder11 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Naja so viele fänge sind das ja nicht gerade in einem Jahr|rolleyes.


 


Richtig! Es gibt ja auch noch den guten wels,zander,aal usw
Außerdem ist angeln nicht alles#6

Die ruten lagen direkt nebeneinader gleiche tiefe,durchweg kiesig,gleicher Köder und auch so war bis auf das oben beschriebene alles gleich.

Ich sag ja an meinem alten gewässer war bei mir auch 40er angesagt war auch egal es ging.Leider ist das angeln dort nicht mehr erlaubt:c


----------



## Hemmingway60 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein! an was für riesenseen angelt ihr? und denkt ihr bei eurem C&R angeln auch an den Fisch? und an die Schleppangler falls es da welche gibt? ich bin kein Specimmen Angler!aber meine fische auch Karpfen fange ich maximal 50meter vom Angelplatz! Oder geht es hier auch um die formel; Weiter= Größer+schwerer" Mann oh Mann wo führt das noch hin ???? Petri vum Günni


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

  @Hemmingway60  

an manchen gewässer sind die fische dort wo sie ihre ruhe haben  andere ufer seite,sandbänke u.s.w und diese liegen offt auserhalb der wurf weite.


----------



## marcus7 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Ja stimmt.

Außerdem muss man auch bedenken das solch eine Fischerei nicht die Regel sondern eher die Ausnahme ist (je nach Gewässer).
Also nicht denken das wir alle immer und überall so fischen#h


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Moin Günni,



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Oder geht es hier auch um die formel; Weiter= Größer+schwerer" Mann oh Mann wo führt das noch hin ???? Petri vum Günni


 
Von der Sache her gehts nur darum das die Leute mal bedenken sollen das es unterschiedliche Gewässerbedingungen gibt. 
An einem See zB der nach über 100m immernoch nur knietief ist , wirste mit nem 50m Wurf nicht viel bewerkstelligen.
Ach die Gewässergröße , der kleinste hat knappe 60ha und der größte über 1000.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

wäre mir auch zu hart jedes we mind. 10 mal 300m rausrudern. dan hab ich ja bald mega oberarme


----------



## CarpMetty (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wäre mir auch zu hart jedes we mind. 10 mal 300m rausrudern. dan hab ich ja bald mega oberarme


Zum Glück hab ich nen Futterboot|supergri
Wobei mir (oder besser meiner Wampe) das rudern gut tun würde|supergri
Und ab 200m wird selbst mein Carponizer sehr klein!|rolleyes


----------



## Varvio03 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich nen Futterboot|supergri
> Wobei mir (oder besser meiner Wampe) das rudern gut tun würde|supergri
> Und ab 200m wird selbst mein Carponizer sehr klein!|rolleyes


 


Absolut,ohne Fernglas ist man ab 200 m auch aufgeschmissen.Aber mit erkennt man es noch sehr gut


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Naja,wer nun Gewässer in dieser Größenordnung regelmäßig beangelt kommt um nen E-Motor nicht drumherum. Klar , rudern geht auch , aber auf Dauer ...........


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

zum futter boot ,finde ich zimliche spielrei wäre nix für mich. wen ich auf solche distanzen angle dan brauch ich eben ein boot ,fals der fisch fest sitzt

e-motor ist schön und gut aber in den meisten gewässern leider verboten


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hier bei mir in 95% der Gewässer ist E-Motor erlaubt. In Vereinsgwässern sowieso.....


----------



## CarpMetty (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> zum futter boot ,finde ich zimliche spielrei wäre nix für mich. wen ich auf solche distanzen angle dan brauch ich eben ein boot ,fals der fisch fest sitzt
> 
> e-motor ist schön und gut aber in den meisten gewässern leider verboten


Problem ist nur, das an den Gewässer, die ich befische Boote verboten sind, Futterboote gedultet! Dann ist es doch ne praktische alternative! Außerdem besitz ich auch kein Boot, warum auch!? Also, es als spielerei abzustempeln ist auch nicht richtig!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

mh hab schon öffters mit einem gefischt , ist eben nicht meine welt ich ruder lieber meine montagen raus und leg sie so ab das ich sie seh.

und zum preis bevor ich mir ein futter boot kaufe  leg ich bissl mehr drauf und dan hab ich ein geiles schlauch,bannana,oder porda.

aber an den meisten seen wo ein boot verboten ist wird das futter boot genau so gesehn.


----------



## CarpMetty (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mh hab schon öffters mit einem gefischt , ist eben nicht meine welt ich ruder lieber meine montagen raus und leg sie so ab das ich sie seh.
> 
> und zum preis bevor ich mir ein futter boot kaufe  leg ich bissl mehr drauf und dan hab ich ein geiles schlauch,bannana,oder porda.
> 
> aber an den meisten seen wo ein boot verboten ist wird das futter boot genau so gesehn.


Ja, ist ja schön und gut, aber was machst du mit dein Schlauchboot, wenn du es nicht benutzen darfst? Klar ist ein Schlauchboot zum Füttern, drillen oder erkunden des Gewässers besser. Aber für mich ist das Futterboot die einzige alternative, wenn ich außerhalb der Wurfweite fischen will!


----------



## gringo92 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

futterboot, die einzige alternative wenn ich im schongebiet fischen will :´D


----------



## calzone1009 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

joa genau xD

und da mir persöhnlich nn futterboot zu teuer ist nehm ich liebe nn stink normales gummiboot zum baden...


----------



## Hemmingway60 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Also was ihr alles an Ausrüstung mit schleppt,da müßtet ihr ja mindestens einen Kombi mit Anhänger haben,und dann die Zeit zum be und entladen? |kopfkratKommt ihr überhaupt noch zum Angeln |kopfkratoder wie ist das bei einem kurzeit trip über ein paar stunden???|kopfkrat betreibt ihr da auch so einen Aufwand?|kopfkrat petri vum Günni|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hemmingway60  @so hier bissl tackel fürs fischen

wegen  ein paar stunden geh ich nicht, dazu geh ich dan mit der spinne


----------



## calzone1009 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

genau so mach ich das auch, eig. ist bei mir ein wochenende also von freitag 17.oo uhr bis sonntag 15.oo uhr standard. möglicherweise auch mal nur eine nacht. da drunter mache ich auch nur spinnfischen...


----------



## FritzFischer (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



calzone1009 schrieb:


> genau so mach ich das auch, eig. ist bei mir ein wochenende also von freitag 17.oo uhr bis sonntag 15.oo uhr standard. möglicherweise auch mal nur eine nacht. da drunter mache ich auch nur spinnfischen...



So siehts aus!#6


----------



## Hemmingway60 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

#c





FritzFischer schrieb:


> So siehts aus!#6


Sehr Weiße dein Wahlspruch! Aber ich denke du mußt Aufpassen das du nicht verhungerst bis du ans Wasser kommst und dich eingrichtet hast #c|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

mhm was ist essen |supergri

bei mir gibts kippen,wasser,und veleicht mal ein steck am abend #6.

ne im ernst mal  nach 2 stunden ist eigentlich alles aufgebaut 

boot,das camp,pod,rutten, das was lange immer dauert ist die spod suche(angelplatzt)

meine nachbarn haben mich mal gefragt ob ich in auziehn will  und ich sagte nur ich geh nur #:.


viele verstehn nicht, warum man  soviel mit sich schleppt und sich das antuht.

wen ich fischen geh übers  we ,möchte ich nicht auf nem stuh,l luma penen da ist mir der gewisse luxus lieber wen ich des ganze auch teil weise 500m oder weiter tragen muss.

ist eben ein extremes angeln  was wir betreiben.

und viele läute sehen nicht was wir an zeit,geld, investieren bei diesem hobby.


wen ich so mal zusammen zähle  hab ich dieses jahr minimum 25kg tiegernüsse ,50kg baits,25kg pellets verfischt.

und wer so einen aufwand betreibt fängt auch.
leider sehen das andere läute nicht so, das sind dan die neider wo einem dieses eben nicht anerkennen.

diese läute  machen uns karpfen angler das leben schwer, aber wir selber es uns auch


----------



## calzone1009 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Weise Worte. 

So ist es und nicht anders!!!


----------



## Camouflage (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

hey jungs,...
toller trööt,...  
sehr unterhaltsam,... 
um mal auf die ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen, bei dem verhältnis von abrissen zu erfolgreichen landungen macht es def. keinen sinn weiterhin so zu fischen,....
ist ja schön und gut wenn man viele bisse verbuchen kann, aber solch ein verhalten finde ich persönlich nicht in ordnung, weil offensichtlich billigend in kauf genommen wird das recht viele fische nach nem longlinerelease mit nem anker im schlepptau  rumschwimmen werden,...
welches risiko das für den fisch bedeutet und wie hoch die wahrscheinlichkeit ist das er glück hat und die montage wieder los wird, soll jeder für sich selbst beurteilen,....
ich find es jedenfalls nicht ok,...
mir würde auch niemals in den sinn kommen auf große distanzen so nah an hindernissen zu fischen,...
da sind die abrisse doch vorprogrammiert,....
will dem TE nicht unterstellen absichtlich fische zu verangeln, vielleicht wusste er es einfach noch nicht besser, aber darauf läuft es doch hinaus wenn man solche aktionen macht,....
aber er fragt ja und scheint nicht beratungsresistent zu sein, wie andere die sich hier zu wort gemeldet haben,.... 
wenn man schlagschnur benutzt, dann sollte man generell auf inline bleie verzichten, da die nach nem schnurbruch (der hauptschnur) nicht über den knoten der schlagschnur runtergleiten können und somit, falls der fisch den haken nicht los wird, das risiko das sich die schnur noch schneller an hindernissen festsetzt, weil der fisch das blei ja permanent über den grund hinter sich herschleift, doch stark erhöht,....
generell, wenn die schnur nicht hält, NIX WIE RUNTER DAMIT und bloß nicht stur weiter machen wie bisher und den nächsten abriss in kauf nehmen,... #6
daher auch immer lieber ne dickere schnur als eine die unter umständen zu dünn ist,....
wobei dick und dünn relativ ist, kommt ja letztendlich nur darauf an wie abriebsfest die sehne ist,....
ich hab einfach n besseres bauchgefühl wenn ich weiß das meine leine noch reserven hat, selbst wenn sie mal über nen hindernis gelaufen ist, was ja an den meisten gewässern nicht komplett auszuschließen ist,...
drall schädigt im übrigen jede schnur, kann mir aber nur schwerlich vorstellen das die tragkraft dadurch soweit herabgesetzt wird das es zum schnurbruch kommt,...
in bezug auf die schädigung durch drall sind dünnere leinen unendfindlicher,....
aber das nur by the way,...
is ja auch einleuchtend, man braucht sich nur n zylinder vorzustellen den man in sich verdreht,....
angenommen in der mitte des zylinders is n gummiband angebracht und irgendwo aussen ein zweites,...
also der länge nach,....
verdreht man nun den zylinder in sich, so bleibt das gummi welches in der mitte verläuft immernoch gleichlang, wohingegen das auf der aussenseite gedehnt wird,....  
und je größer der radius des zylinders, umso stärker wird das aussen liegende gummi gedehnt,...|bigeyes
aber wie schon gesagt, unwahrscheinlich das man ne schnur im normlen gebrauch auf diese weise zu grunde gerichtet bekommt,...  
und es gibt tatsächlich auch heute noch genug die backwinding erfolgreich praktizieren, einfach weil sie unabhängig von der drall geschichte, denn sobald die bremse rattert baut sich unweigerlich drall auf, erkannt haben das man so zu jedem zeitpunkt im drill den bestmöglichen druck auf den fisch ausüben kann,....   |rolleyes
sicher, man kann auch mit der bremse spielen, aber is doch nervig wenn man ständig am rad dreht,...  
enstpannter ist das drillen über die bremse, zumindest für mich, nur wenn ich mir grad ne kippe anzünden will,....
ausserdem ist man beim backwinding ja quasi selbst die bremse und kann daher unmittelbar reagieren,...
nur direkt vor dem keschern wird die bremse aufgemacht und die rücklaufsperre dicht, da man ja meist eine freie hand braucht,....
das soll aber jeder halten wie er will, ich mag es jedenfalls und hab irgendwie das gefühl so noch nen direkteren draht zum anderen ende der leine zu haben,....   
aber darüber könnte man sich stundenlang streiten,...
mir gehts dabei halt primär um das auskosten des drills,..
ist ja recht unwahrscheinlich das man mal n fisch verliehrt weil man nicht schnell genug die bremseinstellung ändern konnte,...
selbst wenn zb. n graser vorm kescher explodiert hat man ja noch durch das senken der rute n gewisses zeitpolster um die bremse zu öffnen,....
genug OT,...   
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## CarpMetty (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Also was ihr alles an Ausrüstung mit schleppt,da müßtet ihr ja mindestens einen Kombi mit Anhänger haben,und dann die Zeit zum be und entladen? |kopfkratKommt ihr überhaupt noch zum Angeln |kopfkratoder wie ist das bei einem kurzeit trip über ein paar stunden???|kopfkrat betreibt ihr da auch so einen Aufwand?|kopfkrat petri vum Günni|wavey:


Moin!
Ich bekomme mein gesamtes Tackle im VW Polo! Zwar kann dann keiner mehr mitfahren, aber es klappt! Auto ist in 10 min beladen!
Bei einen Kurztripp (morgens bis abends) brauch man ja auch kein Zelt, Liege, Schlafsack usw, dann ist es natürlich weniger, kommt allerdings auch selten genug vor. Dann geh ich auch lieber mit der Spinnrute, oder der Winkelpieker los, ist Erfolg versprechender!


----------



## Gunnar. (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi Günni,


Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Also was ihr alles an Ausrüstung mit schleppt,da müßtet ihr ja mindestens einen Kombi mit Anhänger haben,und dann die Zeit zum be und entladen? |kopfkratKommt ihr überhaupt noch zum Angeln |kopfkratoder wie ist das bei einem kurzeit trip über ein paar stunden???|kopfkrat betreibt ihr da auch so einen Aufwand?|kopfkrat petri vum Günni|wavey:


|supergriKombi?? Was soll ich mit nem Kleinwagen? Der Angler von Welt fährt mit nem Transporter zum Teich!!|supergri

Die Zeit , na da man in der Regel über mehrere Tage fährt ist es nicht soooooo wichtig ob das 5min oder 5h dauert.Kann aber auch gut sein das der erste Tag fast nur für den organisatorischen Teil drauf geht. Ist in erster lLiene abängig vom Gewässer . ( unbekannt oder bekannt und Erreichbarkeit ).

Kurzansitze lohnen sich auf Grund der geringen Bestände hier nicht mehr so sehr. Früher konnt ich schnell mal am Abend oder in Früh ein paar Fische landen ............ längst vorbei die Zeit.......... Aber wenn dann war der Aufwand logischerweise wesentlich geringer......


----------



## Hemmingway60 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Gunnar sag mal,sind eure Gewässer vor der Haustür so verangelt das sich ein kurztrip nicht lohnt,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! ich glaube du gehörst eher zu den Hörzuangler die in der Szene was aufschnappen und dann ihren nächsten Trip danach ausrichten!wir nennen die Angler nur Wanderameisen!und ich denke du weisst was die hinterlassen!ich will dich mit meiner Aussage nicht beleidigen,aber bei mir in der Region sperrt sich zur zeit ein Verein nach dem anderen gegen Gastangler! Mein Verein zB. Lässt Gastangler nur mit einem Bürgen aus dem Verein zu. Dann noch die Auflagen!!!! und warum? Wegen Karpfen auf weite zum Beispiel. Wir haben eben auch noch einen hervorragenden Raubfischbestandt! Geh mal auf unsere Inet.Seite www.SFV WÖRTH.de Gruß vum Günni


----------



## Gunnar. (1. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi Günni,

Oha , nun müßt ich weit ausholen.
Vereinsgewässer in dem Sinne wie du sie kennst gibt es hier nur extrem wenig. Das heiß es gibt so gut wie keine Vereine die ein eignes Gewässer haben. Die Gewässer des LAV stehen automatisch jedem Mitglied zwischen Elbe und Oder zur Verfügung. Besetzt wird nach dem Gießkannenprinzip. Überall einwenig und das von jeder Sorte etwas.Vernünftige ,zielgerichtete Bestände sind nicht vorhanden. Dazu kommt noch das der LAV für seine Gewässer bestimmte Verbote erlassen hat unter denen speziel die KARPFENANGLER leiden. Also bin ich aus dem Verein raus und beangle nur die Gewässer der Berufsfischerei (davon gibts ja genug hier) und einige Privatseen.
Bei mir vor der Haustür sieht es so aus der der Fischer sein Karpfengeschäft über Zuchtteiche und Puff's bestreitet. Die normalen Gewässer werden nicht mehr bewirtschaftet ( Karpfen). Er werden nur noch Karpfen entnommen und in diese Sonder o. Spezielgewässer gesteckt. Das hat sich natürlich in den letzten Jahren dramatisch auf den Bestand ausgewirkt. 2005 hatte ich locker über 2oo Fische aus diesen Gewässern gefangen. Dieses Jahr noch keinen einzigen. Wenn ich karpfenangeln will muß ich auf rein privatgeführte Gewässer zurück greifen oder eben "Wandern" gehen.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hei Gunnar! Entschuldigung für meine Falsch einschätzung deiner Situation! Daß es so graß aussieht bei euch konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen,ich dachte immer die Mecklenburgische seenplatte ist das Angelparadies in Deutschland! Also bleib ich doch in meiner Pfals und Angle weiter in der Näheren Umgebung. Dir Wünsche ich noch viele Runs und Schöne Trockene Stunden bei deinen Sitzungen! kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du in die nähe von Wörth am Rhein kommst. Petri vum Günni


----------



## Gunnar. (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen auf Distanz*

Hi Günni,

 Ach was, Da brauchste dich doch nicht entschuldigen.  Schließlich kann ich ja nur für meine Region sprechen. MV ist groß und da wird es ja wohl noch das eine oder andere paradisische Gewässer geben. Auf die Gesamtsituartion jedoch gesehen , sind die paradisischen Zeiten schon lange vorbei.....

So und nun schau ich wo Wörth am Rhein überhaupt liegt. LooL


----------

